# Skiff builders in nc/ sc



## NaClH20 (Dec 17, 2019)

Are there any skiff builders in the Wilmington nc area? I’m looking at a skimmer 14.5 and would drive to Florida to pick it up, but I’d be interested in hearing local options as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Egret is in Washington, NC about 2 hours north. He just built the first Moccasin version of the 167... the Egret Moccasin 16.

Jones Brothers is also built in NC.

Drake is somewhere in SC.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't know about the Wilmington area, but here's a few closer to you than Florida;
Mitzi Skiffs in Bailey, NC
Riptide Boats in Awendaw, SC
Mi Tide (Formerly High Tide) in Georgetown, SC
Cast & Blast Boats in Charleston, SC


----------



## w1ngnutt (Jun 5, 2020)

There's Four Sons Marine in Fair Bluff, just south of Wilmington. They make the Coastal Skiff line.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Oak Island
http://www.longbayboats.com/Skiffs.htm


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

https://xplorboatworks.com/ is in lexington, SC. Frankie and his crew do a great job.


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

I had a Santee 160 CC built by Santee Boats LLC out of Greenville SC. The boat was purchased and commissioned through Big Franks Outdoors in Maryville TN who delivered the Santee to me in Coastal Georgia. 

www.bigfranksoutdoors.com

The Santee has been outstanding and the fit and finish is well above other similar boats I looked at.


----------

